# Daemon Tools Rootkit problem



## greganator5000 (Oct 11, 2012)

I downloaded daemon tools lite and then 2 days later i ran an avg scan and it found a rootkit for daemon tools lite. I thought it was dangerous so i deleted the file. I then ran another scan and it said something about a hidder driver. I started looking around on techsupport and people said daemon tools lite comes with a rootkit that isnt malicious, but is the hidden driver rootkit the same one? the rootkit also is detected everytime i reboot the computer


----------



## DangerousClick (Oct 7, 2012)

Please go to the malware removal thread and read all the stickies at the top of the forum.
Then start a new thread with the information needed.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

To be on the safe side you may create a thread in the malware forum please follow the instructions in the link below before posting a new topic.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

Please be aware they are very busy in the security forum so it can take up to 72Hours before you get a reply.


----------

